# Rob Fisher And Silver Vape Meet



## Paulie (26/4/15)

So i can Just imagine what it must be like at this meet

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Alex (26/4/15)

Message sent via tapatalk


----------



## Silver (26/4/15)

@Paulie

You made me laugh so loud !

Lol, lol

Dont worry, tomorrow my DiY equipment is coming out and I have some really potent bottles of menthol ready to deploy....

I can feel the chill already. Ha ha

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/15)

YOu rock @Paulie! Hi Ho and I are gonna freeze KZN!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (28/4/15)

Hehe, awesome one @Paulie 
Had a good lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (31/10/15)

This thread may be old but after tasting VM Tropical Ice I concur. 

The menthol is damn strong. 
It is however one of the best menthol type vapes I have had. 

Menthol tastes like menthol and not some confused bleach shampoo in my mouth. 
I couldn't get more than 5 drags without my brain going cold and singing "do you want to build a snowman".

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/10/15)

Christos said:


> I couldn't get more than 5 drags without my brain going cold and singing "do you want to build a snowman".



Classic!


----------



## DoubleD (31/10/15)

Christos said:


> This thread may be old but after tasting VM Tropical Ice I concur.
> 
> The menthol is damn strong.
> It is however one of the best menthol type vapes I have had.
> ...




Tropical ice is a awesome juice, Ive never been a menthol smoker when I was smoking, in fact I hated menthol cigarettes. This week I've been vaping Tropical Ice everyday and still not tired of it  Nom nom nom

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

